# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس

## farhad_shiri_ex

یک شرکت معتبر پیشرو در صنایع الکترونیکی به یک برنامه نویس که به یکی از تخصصهای زیر آشنا باشد نیاز دارد.
1- آشنایی با Dbase
2- آشنایی با OOP
3- آشنایی با VFP9
4- آشنایی با SQL-Server

لطفا رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل Farhad_shiri_ex@yahoo.com ارسال نمائید

-استخدام برنامه نویس و تجزیه تحلیلگر سیستم (آشنائی به یکی از موارد بالا ویا VB)

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

دوستان گرامی در صورتیکه کسی آشنائی کامل با مباحث مطرح شده را نداشت در حد اولیه باشد نیز قابل قبول می باشد.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

شرکت ما یک تولید کننده وسایل الکترونیکی برند و معتبر هستش که برای نرم افزارهای داخلی خود که برخی با V-fox و SQL Server 2008 طراحی شده اند به چند برنامه نویس ویا Devloper که حداقل آشنایی با محیطهای فوق را دارد نیاز مند هست 
شرایط کاری
1- محل کار تهران (کارخانه حوالی میدان آزادی)
2- سرویس ایاب و ذهاب و غذا
3- تمام مزایای وزارت کار ( بن و عیدی و روز کارگر و ...)
4- بیمه کامل از روز نخست همکاری با حقوق و دستمزدی که توافق میشود.
5- حقوق پیشنهادی 1,200,000 برای شروع بعد از همکاری آزمایشی مطمئنا بیشتر میشود به همراه اضافه کاری در صورت دلخواه
6- ساعت کاری 7,15 تا 16 عصر اضافه کاری تا ساعت 19 البته به همراه سرویس 
7- از همه مهمتر اینکه ما یک شرکت تولید نرم افزار نیستیم یک برند معتبر در زمینه الکترونیک هستیم با 300 نفر پرسنل با 40 سال سابقه بالطبع امنیت شغلی به مراتب بالاتر از یک شرکت تازه کار نرم افزاری در شرکت ما خواهد بود.
شرایط برنامه نویس 
1- توانائی کار و داشتن روحیه تیمی .
2- خلاق و ایده پرداز .
3- سابقه مهمه اما ملاک ما نیست خلاقیت و توانمندی در برنامه نویسی بیشتر ملاک ماست.
4- نظم پذیری

----------


## mahsava

بعد از چهار ماه هنوز استخدام دارین؟

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

بله داریم !
عزیزانی که زحمت میکشند mail میزنند لطفا فقط در صورتی که تجربه کار در موارد ذکر شده را دارند cv ارسال کنند بازهم از همه عزیزانی که زحمت کشیده بودند cv ارسال کردند کمال تشکر را دارم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

-استخدام برنامه نویس و تجزیه تحلیلگر سیستم (آشنائی به یکی از موارد ذکر شده در تاپیک اول ویا VB)

----------


## VisualStudio

به نظر من بهتره کلا بیخیال شین 
تو شش ماه مهندس هوافضا هم اگه میخواستین استخدام کرده بودین

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

آقا خدا پدرتو بیامرزه زود تر دستور صادر میکردین دیگه !!!!!!!
حتما نظر شما رو هم مطرح میکنم !!!!!!
بعدام 2تا نیروی دیگه میخواهیم جناب رئیس ببخشید که با شما هماهنگ نکرده بودیم 
کاری که از دسستون بر نمی آید حداقل دخالت بیمورد نفرمائید.

----------


## VisualStudio

خدا رفته گان شما هم بیامرزه
مهندس 5 تا پست تو تاپیک گذاشتی تو هر کدوم یه چیز خواستی تو یکی گفتی اشنایی در حد اولیه کافیه تو یکی دیگه گفتی تجربی کاری داشته باشه
به این میگن سرکار گذاشتن خلق اله هر چند وقت یکبار اومدی یه پست گذاشتی تاپیک اومده بالا(ملت از کجا باید بفهمن که قبلا از بین کسانی که رزومه دادن قبول کردین و حالا دوباره نیاز به افراد دیگر دارید :متفکر: )
اگر این طور هست که نیروی بیشتر میخواید ذکر کنید بگید نفر اول مبتدی میخواستیم حالا شرایط تغییر کرده دو نفر حرفه ای میخوایم هیچ جایی کسی که واقعا نیاز به نیرو داره این طوری اگهی نمیده 
اگر برای شما این طوری تعریف شده ، که انجام بده کسی مزاحمت نشده . اول اذرم دوباره پست بده بگو 10تا کارمند دیگه میخوایم خودمم میام زیرش دکمه تشکر میزنم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> خدا رفته گان شما هم بیامرزه
> مهندس 5 تا پست تو تاپیک گذاشتی تو هر کدوم یه چیز خواستی تو یکی گفتی اشنایی در حد اولیه کافیه تو یکی دیگه گفتی تجربی کاری داشته باشه
> به این میگن سرکار گذاشتن خلق اله هر چند وقت یکبار اومدی یه پست گذاشتی تاپیک اومده بالا(ملت از کجا باید بفهمن که قبلا از بین کسانی که رزومه دادن قبول کردین و حالا دوباره نیاز به افراد دیگر دارید)
> اگر این طور هست که نیروی بیشتر میخواید ذکر کنید بگید نفر اول مبتدی میخواستیم حالا شرایط تغییر کرده دو نفر حرفه ای میخوایم هیچ جایی کسی که واقعا نیاز به نیرو داره این طوری اگهی نمیده 
> اگر برای شما این طوری تعریف شده ، که انجام بده کسی مزاحمت نشده . اول اذرم دوباره پست بده بگو 10تا کارمند دیگه میخوایم خودمم میام زیرش دکمه تشکر میزنم


شما سواد نداری بخونی مشکل من نیست لطف کنید بگید تو کدوم تاپیک گفتم در حد اولیه بعد گفتم تجربه کار باید داشته باشه بعد هم لازم نیست توضیح بدم که نیرو گرفتیم اونهایی که شعور دارند مطمئنا قدرت تشخیص دارند.
شما هم لطف کن انگشت تو هر سوراخ نکن شما داروغه ای ، حاکم سایتی ما دوست داریم به این روش آگهی بدیم سوادشو داری بسم الله اگر نداری که برو دنبال بازی کردنت.......

----------


## 13001300

شما خیلی بی ادبی . خوب راست می گه دیگه اول تکلیف خودتو مشخص کن بعد دم به ساعت پست بده آگهی تو بیار بالا  انقدرم پرو هستی  که اینجوری حرف می زنی .

----------


## VisualStudio

تو شان این سایت و من نیستش با امثال تو حرفی بزنم

----------

